# NAMotorsports | Neuspeed Light Weight Wheels



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*Neuspeed Light Weight Wheels!*

Fitment for:
Volkswagen Eos (2007-2010)
Volkswagen Jetta V (2005-2010)
Volkswagen Passat (B6) (2005-2010)
Volkswagen Golf/GTI VI (2010-2010)
Audi A3 (8P) (2005-2010)
Audi TT (MK2) (2007-2010)
Volkswagen GTI V (2006-2009)
Volkswagen R32 (MK V) (2008-2008)
Volkswagen Rabbit V (2006-2009)










*RSe14*

The NEUSPEED RSe14 is a light weight alloy wheel with unmatched quality, perfectly spec-ed for your car. With its design adapted from the European touring challenge cars and weighing just a mere 23 Lbs.,the RSe14 will enhance your driving experience cosmetically as well as performance by reducing the rotational mass or unsprung weight.

RSe wheels are OEM TPMS (Tire Pressure Monitoring System) compatible.

Every RSe wheel comes with 'RS' center cap. However, one can choose to utilize OEM Audi or VW center cap as well as mounting lug bolts,which are not included with the wheel.










RSe14 19x9 +40mm offset 5x112 PCD 57.1mm Center Bore Silver Finish $329.99 each
RSe14 19x9 +40mm offset 5x112 PCD 57.1mm Center Bore Graphite Finish $329.99 each
RSe14 19x9 +40mm offset 5x112 PCD 57.1mm Center Bore Black Finish $329.99 each
RSe14 19x8 +45mm offset 5x112 PCD 57.1mm Center Bore Silver Finish $299.99 each
RSe14 19x8 +45mm offset 5x112 PCD 57.1mm Center Bore Graphite Finish $299.99 each
RSe14 19x8 +45mm offset 5x112 PCD 57.1mm Center Bore Black Finish $299.99 each










*RSe07*










The NEUSPEED RSe07 is a light weight alloy wheel with unmatched quality, perfectly spec-ed for your car. With its design adapted from the European touring challenge cars and weighing just a mere 19.3 Lbs., the RSe07 will enhance your driving experience cosmetically as well as performance by reducing the rotational mass or unsprung weight.

NEUSPEED RSe wheels

* Size: 18x8.0
* Offset (E.T.): +45mm
* PCD (Bolt Pattern): 5-112
* Center Bore: 57.1mm
* Recommended Tire Size: 225/40R18

Notes:

RSe wheels are OEM TPMS (Tire Pressure Monitoring System) compatible.

Every RSe wheel comes with 'RS' center cap. However, one can choose to utilize OEM Audi or VW center cap as well as mounting lug bolts,which are not included with the wheel.

RSe07 Silver Finish $274.99 each
RSe07 Black Finish $274.99 each
RSe07 Graphite Finish $274.99 each










*Ordering:*
Website: All website orders can be done directly through our site http://www.namotorsports.net. Please just click 

any of the product links above to go directly to our site. 
Phone: Call us toll free at *1-877-NAMOTORS* to place your order over the phone.

*Payment:*
We accept all major credit cards, Paypal, money orders and wire transfers. If you are interested in paying using a money or wire transfer, please call us 

toll free at 1-877-NAMOTORS










*Tax:*
All New York customers will be charged New York Sales tax.

*Shipping:*
All orders will be shipping via UPS or USPS. If you are interested in shipping to Hawaii, Alaska, Puerto Rico and Canada, please call us. You will be 

charged additional shipping fees. Interational shipping is available, please contact us for shipping costs. 

*Hours of Operations:*
Monday - Thursday from 9AM to 6PM EST
Friday from 9AM to 5PM EST
Saturday we are closed
Sundays we are closed

*Retail Showroom:*
Come check out our facility in Clifton Park, New York. Click here for directions.

*Website:*
Our website http://www.namotorsports.net is always open 

*Newsletter:*
If you are interested in receiving our monthly newsletter that includes new product announcements, specials and coupons, please follow the link below to 

sign-up.

North American Motorsports Newsletter










*Contact Info:*
*Phone:* 1-877-NAMOTORS
*Email:* [email protected]
*Website:* http://www.namotorsports.net
*PM:* namotorsports

Any questions, feel free to PM me or call toll free at 1-877-NAMOTORS


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Bump!


----------

